# فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى



## candy shop (25 مارس 2008)

فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى 



فن الحوار داخل الأسرة

كذلكم أيها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائى كالأضعف معطين إياهن كرامة كالوارثات أيضاً معكم نعمة الحياة لكى لا تعاق صلواتكم. والنهاية كونوا جميعاً متحدى الرأى بحس واحد ذوى محبة أخوية مشفقين لطفاء (غير مجازين عن شر بشر أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة بل بالعكس مباركين عالمين أنكم لهذا دعيتم لكى ترثوا بركة ". (1 بط3: 7-9
( أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم فى كل شئ لأن هذا مرضىُّ فى الرب. أيها الآباء لا تغيظوا أولادكم لئلا يفشلوا". (كو3: 20-21
( أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم لأن هذا حق . أكرم أباك وأمك التى هى أول وصية بوعد لكى يكون لكم خير وتكونوا طوال الأعمار على الأرض. وأنتم أيها الآباء لا تغيظوا أولادكم بل ربوهم بتأديب الرب وإنذاره " . (أف6: 1-4
الأسرة المسيحية مرتبطة بعضها ببعض ارتباطاً شديداً جداً. وهذا الارتباط مصدره المسيح، فهم أعضاء فى جسد واحد يكملون بعضهم بعضاً، ويحتاجون إلى بعضهم بعضاً ويتعاونون مع بعضهم بعضاً
ولذلك كان الحوار هو أسلوب الترابط، وأسلوب التعامل، وأسلوب مواجهة كل ظروف الحياة التى يتعرضون لها خلال رحلة الحياة التى يسيرون فيها معاً
والحوار هو الحديث الودود بين أفراد الأسرة للتفاهم فى أمر من الأمور. أو لتبادل وجهات النظر فى أمر من الأمور أو لاتخاذ قرار فى ِشأن أحد الأمور التى تهم كيان الأسرة
أنواع الحوار الأسرى

هناك عدة أنواع للحوار الأسرى


أولاً : الحوار بين الزوجين


ثانياً: الحوار بين الزوجين معاً كطرف والأبناء كلهم مجتمعين معاً كطرف ثان

أولا:ً الحوار بين الزوجين

إن كان الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما يقول الكتاب وعلى المرأة أن تخضع للرجل كما يقول الكتاب ولكن هناك أمر ضرورى جداً، وهو أن الخضوع مشروط بالحب، والحب هو مثال حب المسيح للكنيسة "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه (مات) لأجلها " (أف25:5)، وخضوع المرأة للرجل هو مثال خضوع الكنيسة للمسيح "كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن فى كل شئ" (أف5: 24)، وهذا هو الإطار العام للحوار بين الزوجين، إطار الحب والتمثل بالمسيح، فإذا غاب المسيح عن الأسرة فكيف يكون الحوار. ولذلك يلزم ملاحظة ما يلى
لغة الحوار المشترك هو الحب. المسيح أحب الكنيسة والكنيسة أحبت المسيح، وكما مات المسيح من أجل الكنيسة فالكنيسة قدمت شهداءها من أجل المسيح، ولذلك كان الحوار يتضمن لغة مشتركة يشترك فيها الزوجان، وبدون اللغة المشتركة يستحيل التفاهم، ولذلك كانت لغة الحوار بين الزوجين هى الحب، ويجب أن يؤكد وجود الحب قبل الحوار وأثناء الحوار وبعد الحوار
الاحترام المتبادل بين الزوجين مهم جداً. فلا يتطاول أحدهما على الآخر ولا يقبِّح أحدهما الآخر لأن سمات المحبة أنها لا تُقبِّح بل يكون هناك احترام متبادل من كلا الطرفين أثناء الحوار
تجنب الاحتداد وعلو الصوت والمقاطعة فى الحديث مهم جداً
يُفضل أن يكون الحوار الذى يأخذ شكل عتاب بين الزوجين بعيداً عن الأبناء بل يجب عدم حضورهم جلسات العتاب وألا يحاول كل طرف أن يستميل أحد الأبناء حتى لا يحدث أى انقسام داخل الأسرة
سرية الأحاديث والحوارات بين الزوجين مهم جداً، ولو حاول أحد الطرفين أن يفشى أسرار الحوار بين الزوجين فإن هذا الأمر سوف يؤثر على العلاقات الزوجية
بالنسبة للقرارات المصيرية (مثل قرار الهجرة أو السفر للخارج أو تغيير مكان العمل أو المسكن) يجب موافقة كل طرف على مثل هذه القرارات وأن يقتنع كل طرف بالقرار حتى يكون كل طرف له دور إيجابى فى القرار
ولا يوجد شئ اسمه الطاعة العمياء بدون نقاش فى الحياة الزوجية لأن هذا الأمر (الطاعة العمياء) معناه إلغاء شخصية الزوجة نهائياً وهذا يقود إلى السلبية وعدم التكامل. لأن الزوجة لها رأى ولها دور فى الحياة الزوجية ولذلك لابد من الحوار والتفاهم
لا يجب أن ينتهى الحوار بين الزوجين بخصام أو انفعال أو اتخاذ قرار وقت الغضب
الحوار الذى يأخذ شكل عتاب على خطأ غير مقصود حين ينتهى بالاعتذار يكون حواراً ناجحاً، والاعتذار عن الخطأ لا يشين كرامة الشخص الذى اعتذر
علامة الحب هو التسامح والتغاضى عن أخطاء الآخر، ولذلك القلب الكبير هو القلب المتسامح، ولكن يجب خلال العتاب أن نستفيد من أخطائنا
الحوار أو العتاب بين الزوجين يجب أن نختار له الوقت المناسب والمناخ المناسب. لأن هناك أوقاتاً لا تصلح للحوار
الحوار بين الزوجين لا يأخذ شكل غالب ومغلوب أو رئيس ومرؤوس بل اثنين فى قارب واحد يتحاوران للوصول إلى الأفضل


ثانياً: الحوار مع الأبناء

الحوار مع الأبناء له أصول يجب أن نتعلمها ونتقنها حتى لا نكون سبباً فى فشل أبنائنا. فالحوار مع الأبناء هو لغة العصر، ولم يعُد أسلوب 

السلطة والأمر يصلح لأبناء هذا الجيل، ولذلك يجب أن نلاحظ ما يلى فى حوارنا مع الأبناء

الاستماع أكثر من التكلم مهم جداً حين نتحاور مع أبنائنا وذلك لكى نتعرف على مشاكل ومتاعب أبنائنا
احترام الأبناء مهم جداً أثناء الحوار فلا يجب أن نسخر منهم أو يكونوا مادة للفكاهة والضحك عليهم لأن هذا الأمر يقودهم إلى التمرد والعصيان
فى خروج الأبناء عن إطار احترام والديهم أثناء الحوار يجب أن نتغاضى عن ذلك الخطأ ولا ننهى الحوار بل نؤجله إلى فرصة أخرى إذا لم نوفق فى الحوار هذه المرة
فى حوارنا مع أبنائنا يجب أن نعرف أن لكل ابن شخصية مستقلة تختلف عن الآخرين، وظروف أبنائنا تختلف عن ظروفنا نحن، ولذلك يجب ألا نحكم عليهم من خلال مقارنة ظروفهم بظروفنا أو بظروف أشخاص آخرين
التوجيه والإرشاد مسئولية الوالدين، ولكن يجب أن يكون فى إطار المحبة وفى إطار احترام شخصيات الأبناء، وفى حدود إمكانياتهم، مع ضرورة عدم إشعار الأبناء بالتسلط والأوامر لأن أسلوب الأمر والسلطة يُقابل أحياناً بالتمرد والعصيان، ولذلك يجب ألا يكون الحوار هو الوسيلة لإصدار الأوامر وإملاء السلطة الأبوية، ويجب عدم استعمال السلطة الوالدية أثناء الحوار مع الأبناء
احترام خصوصيات الأبناء مهم جداً لأن التدخل الزائد فى خصوصياتهم يقودهم إلى الغيظ والاستقلال المتطرف عن الوالدين
جلسات الود التى تجمع كل أفراد الأسرة على مائدة الطعام ولو مرة واحدة فى الأسبوع مع فتح مناقشات وحوارات تجعل كل فرد من الأسرة يتحدث إلى الآخرين وينصت إلى الآخرين مما يجعل المشاركة تجلب السعادة العائلية
فى الحوارات مع الأبناء يجب أن نقودهم إلى أن يشعروا بباقى أفراد الأسرة وأنهم ليسوا بمفردهم وهكذا نزرع فيهم التعاون والمشاركة
الحوارات مع الأبناء يجب أن يكون لها هدف ومن بين أهدافها زرع الفضائل المسيحية فى الأبناء منذ نعومة أظافرهم
(من بين الحوارات مع الأبناء استعراض المشاكل العامة وأن يعطى كل فرد رأياً (مثل مشكلة الهجرة والسفر للخارج ومشكلة سوء استخدم الكمبيوتر والانترنت
هل يمكن أن يعتذر الوالدان عن أخطائهم التى صدرت منهم فى تعاملهم مع أبنائهم؟ وهل هذا الاعتذار يؤثر على كرامة الوالدين؟، بالطبع لن يؤثر اعتذار الوالدين للأبناء على كرامتهم بل بالعكس سوف يزداد احترامهم من الأبناء
أثناء الحوار مع الأبناء يجب أن نلتزم بالمصداقية وعدم الكذب، وإلا فقدنا كل تأثير إيجابى فى تربية الأبناء

منقوووووووووول​


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*

حقا عندما يتمتع اى حوار بالحب والاحترام
يكون حوارا مثمرا سواء بين الازواج او اخرين
كذلك الحوار بين الاباء والابناء ويجب ان يكون 
حوار صداقة قبل ان يكون حوار ابوى حت يثمر ايضا
وشكرا كاندى
على الموضوع والحوار الرائع والهام
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا عندما يتمتع اى حوار بالحب والاحترام
> يكون حوارا مثمرا سواء بين الازواج او اخرين
> كذلك الحوار بين الاباء والابناء ويجب ان يكون
> حوار صداقة قبل ان يكون حوار ابوى حت يثمر ايضا
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## soheir (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*

اللة يا كاندي مواضيعك كلها شيقة وجميلة ربنا يبارك ايديك


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*



soheir قال:


> اللة يا كاندي مواضيعك كلها شيقة وجميلة ربنا يبارك ايديك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سيزار (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*

يا سلام تسلم ايدك مواضيع فى الصميم وكل مواضيك فيها افاده وكلام موزون .. يتقراء فعلا ويهتم بيه الانسان .. شكرا يا ست الكل .


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*



سيزار قال:


> يا سلام تسلم ايدك مواضيع فى الصميم وكل مواضيك فيها افاده وكلام موزون .. يتقراء فعلا ويهتم بيه الانسان .. شكرا يا ست الكل .



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ولتشجيعك المستمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*

موضوع رائع و مفيد
انصح المتزوجين بقرائته


----------



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع رائع و مفيد
> انصح المتزوجين بقرائته



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*

الله عليكى يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله عليكى يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------

